# K1 filter media



## Martin in Holland (26 Nov 2013)

Does anyone here use K1 filter media?....it seems that Koi carp pond owners are using it already and they seem to be very pleased with it, also because never seems to need cleaning (rinsing)


----------



## justin85 (26 Nov 2013)

I am planning on using K1 in my sump filter of my new tank, it's a great media with good surface area. K1 is a self cleaning media when used in a fluidized bed filter. For a planted tank I am not sure its necessary because most of the biological work should take place in the tank.


----------



## sa80mark (26 Nov 2013)

As above I used to use it in my sump when I had a fish room, imo its not all its cracked up to be, and at times can be a right pain in the rear, you have to ensure it stays fluidized other wise it gets gunked up in no time I ended up changing over to good old cheap pot scrubbers, alot cheaper and easier to keep clean


----------



## kirk (26 Nov 2013)

I've used it and stopped due to the rapid clogging. Also the rattling in our 2215 if you don't get your trays/dividers sat level drives you mad.  I now use bio balls mixEd wwith ceramic tubes you don't want it floating around in a canister like In a pond set up


----------



## dw1305 (26 Nov 2013)

Hi all,
I've got some "floating cell media" in one of my externals (Eheim 2224), and I've got on really well with it. I haven't found it gets clogged, it is in the lower tray and I have a sponge on the filter intake.

cheers Darrel


----------



## kirk (26 Nov 2013)

Is it quiet in your filter Darrel?


----------



## dw1305 (27 Nov 2013)

Hi all, 





kirk said:


> Is it quiet in your filter Darrel?


 Yes, that tank is in my kitchen and you can't hear it running, although the noise of the bubbles from the venturi and internal (I've got an Aquaball in the tank as well) drives my wife mad.  Both tank and filter are sitting on the work top, although the tank is on a polystyrene plinth to give a bit of height difference.

I got the filter second hand, but I think it was fairly new and I much prefer the 2224 to the "Ecco" equivalent (much easier to open for starters).

cheers Darrel


----------

